# Do you share your taste in music?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't, well I used to when I was a teenager but soon realised it led to scornful comments. I love classical music and it is playing in my house (good or bad?) from the moment I wake up till bedtime. My family don't mind and just accept it as part of daily life. But it stops there. The thought that terrifies me is of work colleagues ever finding out; they only have to stray to Classic FM on the van's radio to release hateful comments of 'get that s*** off, now!'. Or they will leave it on and take the ****. Which is strange for me because it is usually something wonderful like Brahms Violin Concerto. Inside I'm screaming 'change it, change it' because I can't bare something so beautiful being mocked. 

I wish I could be openly proud, but it always feels like a dirty little secret. Probably just me! One work colleague did catch me once listening to a Mozart piano sonata before I quickly turned it off. He looked at me with disgust and exclaimed 'I can't believe you are listening to that crap'. Mozart, crap, that's an oxymoron!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

beetzart said:


> I don't, well I used to when I was a teenager but soon realised it led to scornful comments. I love classical music and it is playing in my house (good or bad?) from the moment I wake up till bedtime. My family don't mind and just accept it as part of daily life. But it stops there. The thought that terrifies me is of work colleagues ever finding out; they only have to stray to Classic FM on the van's radio to release hateful comments of 'get that s*** off, now!'. Or they will leave it on and take the ****. Which is strange for me because it is usually something wonderful like Brahms Violin Concerto. Inside I'm screaming 'change it, change it' because I can't bare something so beautiful being mocked.
> 
> I wish I could be openly proud, but it always feels like a dirty little secret. Probably just me! One work colleague did catch me once listening to a Mozart piano sonata before I quickly turned it off. He looked at me with disgust and exclaimed 'I can't believe you are listening to that crap'. Mozart, crap, that's an oxymoron!


When i started listening to classical music, i played it from my phone when we were in school. It was almost like i would want everyone to know that i listen to classical music.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

You care too much for what others believe. Let them listen to their "crap" and everybody is happy. At least classical music has something to express, it is not for the everybody ears. I am not trying to be arrogant, I am telling the plain truth here. Just be happy with your musical taste, and don't share it with people that you know they can't appreciate it.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

You could always come up with a comeback of some sort. 

I'm a teenager and people don't really care that I listen to classical, and in fact, some of my friends do listen to opera, piano music, etc. However, they are not enthusiasts and probably don't know the lesser-known composers, like Medtner. (One of them even compared Schoenberg's Wind Quintet to cartoon music.) I never knew people were so against classical.

However, they will definitely ask you to change the music if you play Crumb's Black Angels or Penderecki's Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

People are reluctant to what they don't understand.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Renaissance said:


> You care too much for what others believe. Let them listen to their "crap" and everybody is happy. At least classical music has something to express, it is not for the everybody ears. I am not trying to be arrogant, I am telling the plain truth here. Just be happy with your musical taste, and don't share it with people that you know they can't appreciate it.


So true! In a way I feel honoured to have a passion for this music. It has been a huge part of my life since I was 10, so I do get sort of hurt when people 'take the ****', hence why I keep it to myself. I know that sounds a bit sentimental, but that is how I am wired!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

beetzart said:


> I don't, well I used to when I was a teenager but soon realised it led to scornful comments. I love classical music and it is playing in my house (good or bad?) from the moment I wake up till bedtime. My family don't mind and just accept it as part of daily life. But it stops there. The thought that terrifies me is of work colleagues ever finding out; they only have to stray to Classic FM on the van's radio to release hateful comments of 'get that s*** off, now!'. Or they will leave it on and take the ****. Which is strange for me because it is usually something wonderful like Brahms Violin Concerto. Inside I'm screaming 'change it, change it' because I can't bare something so beautiful being mocked.
> 
> I wish I could be openly proud, but it always feels like a dirty little secret. Probably just me! One work colleague did catch me once listening to a Mozart piano sonata before I quickly turned it off. He looked at me with disgust and exclaimed 'I can't believe you are listening to that crap'. Mozart, crap, that's an oxymoron!


You cannot imagine how much I agree with you... And now it is better than in the sixties. Loving classical music was like being gay. You were apart. Now, I don't give a fig, my wife doesn't like it, neither do my kids, neither my acquantainces at the gym. Here I feel well..even if almost nobody likes the Russian music as much as I do. They consider me awkward. It is ok, I am whatever people think I am. I am plenty of people in only one. I can speak about the weather to people who like speaking about that, obvious stuff, politics, I don't really care. My music is my personal treasure, it is my very soul.

Martin


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Where do you guys live? Most of the people I know(even if only slightly) respect classical music to some degree even though they don't care about it like I do. To them, I'm not considered inferior for my tastes, but almost an intimidating elitist. I'm supposedly brainy and sophisticated because I listen to classical music and though this is a bit isolating, its not viewed as derogatory.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jani said:


> When i started listening to classical music, i played it from my phone when we were in school. It was almost like i would want everyone to know that i listen to classical music.


Yeah, I used to do that in high school, hook up my ipod to the speakers and serenade the class with morning classics.

These days, its less about sharing even, its personal to me and I share it with those who might be interested. Those are rare even within the classical music fan base. Requires someone to either be a good friend and like classical, or else have very similar tastes.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't share my music with family, friends, or anyone otherwise, aside from my fiancee. She is really the only person I've ever shared music with in my entire life, and this is for good reason. Most people aren't into the kind of stuff I am and I don't know anyone (aside from my singular exception) who is really passionate about music like I am. I attempted to talk about classical to a few classical performers I knew and was met with disapproving disgusted faces upon uttering certain names, such as Schoenberg, out of my mouth.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> I don't share my music with family, friends, or anyone otherwise, aside from my fiancee. She is really the only person I've ever shared music with in my entire life, and this is for good reason. Most people aren't into the kind of stuff I am and I don't know anyone (aside from my singular exception) who is really passionate about music like I am. I attempted to talk about classical to a few classical performers I knew and was met with disapproving disgusted faces upon uttering certain names, such as Schoenberg, out of my mouth.


You are sooooo lucky, my wife....no way!

Martin


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I attempted to talk about classical to a few classical performers I knew and was met with disapproving disgusted faces upon uttering certain names, such as Schoenberg, out of my mouth.


I love this comment. Get them to listen to early Schoenberg!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I share my love for classical only with wife. She like it, but no so much as I do. Only person I know who's on this, is a German LP collector. But really he's not very interested on music, but on rare clasical vinyls. And an old guy who live from buying and selling opera's 78s. But he only knows and listen to opera and lirics. I do know several fans and collectors with whom i used to made trades, but they don't live close. An Englishman, a Swede, a Dane, an American and a Finn.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Where do you guys live? Most of the people I know(even if only slightly) respect classical music to some degree even though they don't care about it like I do. To them, I'm not considered inferior for my tastes, but almost an intimidating elitist. I'm supposedly brainy and sophisticated because I listen to classical music and though this is a bit isolating, its not viewed as derogatory.


I live in Michigan and have heard a lot of derogatory things about classical. People are not very civil about things they don't like around here.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I became a classical music freak when I was aout 13 back in the late 1960s. I didn't mind telling other kids in 
junior and senior high school. Some of them thought I was weird, but it didn't bother me . I thought it was kind of cool being a loner and individualist . I was never the stereotypical kid in school who just wanted to "fit in" and be accepted by everybody.
When the subject of opera came up by chance in English class in high school, and I told the teacher that I was a huge opera fan, he looked at as as though he had just seen E.T. the extra terrestrial !
I always try whenever possible, and people I meet learn that I'm a classical musician, to ask them if they like classical music, and if the answer is no , I try to encourage them to try it .


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never try to change the mind of people who don't like (or hates) classical music. If the subject goes up, I try to talk of other thing. And I'll try to stay as far of those people as possible.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm from the south of England in a town that is bereft of culture. Don't go out after 8pm, not only will you be set upon or followed, you will have to endure the thumping diatribe spewing from the back of a clapped out Ford Escort doing 45 mph in a 30 with 65 teenage girls making w***ker signs to everyone from the backseat!

Is it wrong to feel secretly superior to people with regard to classical music? Sometimes I go for a walk (before 8pm!) with my earphones in and my tracks on shuffle and if all of a sudden a Bach Brandenburg concerto comes on I make audible euphoric sounds. Then I see other people and think 'they don't know how elated I am right now!'. Abstractly, I think if classical music became really popular then it would be spoilt somehow. So maybe I can feel privileged?

A thought I used to have when I was a kid was that I felt I was born with the opening first 4 bars of Beethoven's fifth already in my head. It used to fascinate me so I used to ask my mum about it and she said 'well it gets a bit complicated after the beginning'. It wasn't until I was about 11 that I listened to it properly for the first time. 

Well that was something that just popped into my mind!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

beetzart said:


> I'm from the south of England in a town that is bereft of culture. Don't go out after 8pm, not only will you be set upon or followed, you will have to endure the thumping diatribe spewing from the back of a clapped out Ford Escort doing 45 mph in a 30 with 65 teenage girls making w***ker signs to everyone from the backseat!
> 
> Is it wrong to feel secretly superior to people with regard to classical music? Sometimes I go for a walk (before 8pm!) with my earphones in and my tracks on shuffle and if all of a sudden a Bach Brandenburg concerto comes on I make audible euphoric sounds. Then I see other people and think 'they don't know how elated I am right now!'. Abstractly, I think if classical music became really popular then it would be spoilt somehow. So maybe I can feel privileged?
> 
> ...


I like the way you write... I had the same feeling before. Now I guess, I have no particular feelings. I don't feel superioir... I just feel a freak! I always go to the gym with "my music"(Ipod), mainly opera and in some moments of paroxism I conduct the orchestra, here in Canada nobody looks at you, you can do whatever you want to do. Of course I will never risk to find my classical music-soul mate... Wishful thinking... Sometimes, I feel so lonely!
My dogs are quite stupid also...

Martin


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You are sooooo lucky, my wife....no way!
> 
> Martin


Come on Martin, be nice! 

To paraphrase from Jean-Christophe (or Rolland as you can say): Why do I need my lover to love music? To me, she is music already!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I really like to share my passion about classical music with my family and friends.

I did not realized but was told that I had huge influence on my niece during her music development. Like most Chinese kids she plays piano, but what brought her to love classical music was because of my "left-over" collections of classical music cassettes when I left China. Even more, I sent her quite a few CDs, such as complete Beethoven sonatas, Gould Bach collections, and EMI/Angel Complete Callas collection. Now she is completely addicted to classical music!

My daughter likes all American teenagers who love pop music, but at least she does not object classical music, and she has learned to love playing piano (as enjoyment, not as a task). She felt playing Goldberg is too challenging, but she loves to play the aria and variation 30! That's all I had hoped! After all, I named her after a famous opera! (As a testimony about my love to opera!) 

I hate to listen with headphone, partly because I want to share the excitement. Alas, most of the time, people don't appreciate it!  But I did try to influence my friends and colleagues to go to concert with me.

BTW, my new year presents to friends are all predictable: classical music CDs. Just have to figure which piece to send every year!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Come on Martin, be nice!
> 
> To paraphrase from Jean-Christophe (or Jean-Christophe as you can say): Why do I need my lover to love music. To me, she is music already!


Awesome!!!!! Thank you! We love each other very deeply... Just this little detail, but sometimes I feel lonely...and sad.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Come on Martin, be nice!
> 
> To paraphrase from Jean-Christophe (or Jean-Christophe as you can say): Why do I need my lover to love music. To me, she is music already!


Are you speaking about Jules Renard's novel, Jean Christophe?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> I really like to share my passion about classical music with my family and friends.
> 
> I did not realized but was told that I had huge influence on my niece during her music development. Like most Chinese kids she play piano, but what brought her to love classical music was because of my "left-over" collections of classical music cassettes when I left China. Even more, I sent her quite a few CDs, such as complete Beethoven sonatas, Gould Bach collections, and EMI/Angel Complete Callas collection. Now she is completely addicted to classical music!
> 
> ...


Again, you are a lucky guy!

Martin, unlucky, melancholic... Buhhhhhh


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Are you speaking about Jules Renard's novel, Jean Christophe?


Yes, I should have made it clear, but made a typo of duplicating Jean-Christophe. Corrected.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Again, you are a lucky guy!
> 
> Martin, unlucky, melancholic... Buhhhhhh


Oh, Martin, did you notice that I did not mention my wife? I tried and gave up! 

So we are on the same page: happy family, but I don't want to make her to adapt my hobby for sure! haha!

But I have persuaded her to go to concerts and operas with me several times, and looking for forward to next time in December!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

All my friends are artists and musicians. If you don't share, you're being antisocial.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

bigshot said:


> All my friends are artists and musicians. If you don't share, you're being antisocial.


Now, here is what i will call a "lucky guy"!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Yes, I should have made it clear, but made a typo of duplicating Jean-Christophe. Corrected.


It is rare to find here somebody who reads French novels... Furthermore, it is rare to find somebody who reads whatever. People in the world are reading less and less and here it is not an exception. I noticed that even here people know a bit about classical music, that's it, that's all!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Now, here is what i will call a "lucky guy"!


He is indeed.

Martin....crying...buhhhhh


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> He is indeed.
> 
> Martin....crying...buhhhhh


No need to cry. Believe me, I have a friend major in music (musicology to be specific), and when you are doing something to make a living, it may not be as fun as we think. He was surprised that I read so many music and listen to so many kind of classical music. He did not!

So I guess for most of us, we have music as hobby, but music is his career. Sometimes, career and hobby are two different things!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Yes, but once I used to try (emphasis on the try) to look "cool" too. It didn't work, because I usually had no idea what the latest pop song was or anything. So now I just stick to talking about classical and put up with the other kids' comments.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> Now, here is what i will call a "lucky guy"!


Well, you might not think that! You have to be prepared to explain why and support your opinions. It's not just "we all love whatever the other one of us loves". Challenging and answering is part of the game.

Also, it doesn't work to have limited tastes. I am called upon to express opinions on Schubert and Ives just like Fletcher Henderson and Paul Desmond as well as Ray Price and Ernest Tubb.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Well, you might not think that! You have to be prepared to explain why and support your opinions. It's not just "we all love whatever the other one of us loves". Challenging and answering is part of the game.
> 
> Also, it doesn't work to have limited tastes. I am called upon to express opinions on Schubert and Ives just like Fletcher Henderson and Paul Desmond as well as Ray Price and Ernest Tubb.


You did not read my follow up post, did you? About career and hobby?

My point is: "not necessary".


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a guy without roots. I was born in Argentina, British father, French mother, I moved here in 1983, La Praire, little city close to Montreal, Quebec, Canada. People here are quite ignorant.... I feel here like a guy from another planet. I am not handy at all, I exercise 4 to 5 times a week, I love classical music, I love to read, I am very curious and I travelled a lot. I love to learn. People here are generally the opposite. I am fluent in three languages: Spanish, French and English. I can understand, speak and write more than a little bit in Russian, I understand and speak a bit of Italian and Portuguse... Corollary: I feel extremely lonely, my wife likes to read even more than me, but Alas, not the classical music. I hope this answers your questions.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm sharing Ligeti's Aventures with my girlfriend right now, and she's not liking it one bit. 

No nookie for me tonight! :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Martin, perhaps you should take up snowmobiling, deer hunting, and beer drinking at the local pub? And talk hockey with the boys!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I'm sharing Ligeti's Aventures with my girlfriend right now, and she's not liking it one bit.
> 
> No nookie for me tonight! :lol:


:lol:, interesting, the other day there was a discussion here about the "utility" of Ligeti's music for these kind of matters. The situation, of course, was quite bizarre.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I found it got better after I got out of school. Finding other people who like classical, that is. In school, that kind of thing was seen in a number of ways, most not panning out very positive. But after, I have found people in various walks of life who like classical in various ways, for various reasons. I am not afraid to mention that I like it, as that's the way I have sometimes found 'fellow (classical) travellers' and often it has come out of the blue. Some of my family members do like classical, but it varies. But I had to go outside of my family to 'connect' with fellow classical listeners. 

I think it must be hard though, for the younger generation. Interest in classical gets more as people become more mature. Or it seems so. In concert halls here, most of the audience are over at least their 40's. Some much older, in their 70's and 80's! But most in between.

But I think its getting better. Someone mentioned being seen as a snob for liking opera. Well I think the 'three tenors' concert in 1990, at the World Cup in Rome, it kind of put paid to that. Most people I talk to saw that on tv back then, whether they are classical listeners or not. It kind of helped opera have a more 'accessible' image. 'Nessun Dorma' is like an international classical 'pop' anthem now, all tenors (even the ten tenors and other spin-offs) do it. I'd think basically that most people like it, regardless of their musical tastes. It kind of struck a chord back then with people, and I think it still does (& maybe has potential to lead people further into classical music, if they want to pursue it further).


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Martin, perhaps you should take up snowmobiling, deer hunting, and beer drinking at the local pub? And talk hockey with the boys!


You read my mind!

Martin, pleased


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

I share my music taste with no one. I try to but most of my friends have different intrest in music or are simply disintrested in spending a lot of time on music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I share with my wife who is a captive audience, but we compromise in that she can complain about anything I play and I will change it immediately. Several of her friends (of whom she can be jealous sometimes) like classical music, and I think she doesn't want them to enjoy that with me more than she does, so she's under pressure.... 

I share with my students, who are a captive audience in their own way, and they almost never complain.

I don't know anyone in the real world who looks down on me or criticizes me for my taste in music.

Of course I'm "live and let live" with this kind of thing. I don't look down on anyone else's taste either.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

TheBamf said:


> I share my music taste with no one. I try to but most of my friends have different intrest in music or are simply disintrested in spending a lot of time on music.


yep, exactly... although I do share my music with my neighbours, whether they like it or not...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

beetzart said:


> I don't, well I used to when I was a teenager but soon realised it led to scornful comments.


YEAH AND I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY MY SCHOOL TEACHERS CAN'T APPRECIATE LOUD CLUSTER CHORDS IN THE CLASSROOM. IT IS _HIGH_ ART! :scold:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, but once I used to try (emphasis on the try) to look "cool" too. It didn't work, because I usually had no idea what the latest pop song was or anything. So now I just stick to talking about classical and put up with the other kids' comments.


Same with me. Someone at school was quizzing me to see how many pop music names I could recognise from recent years. I didn't know any of them at all. A few months ago someone told me that I should be in "One Direction" and it had puzzled me until I found out that they are some boy band that won some sort of TV show and became rather extremely famous. Now I'm just puzzled as to why they would have suggested that.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Same with me. Someone at school was quizzing me to see how many pop music names I could recognise from recent years. I didn't know any of them at all. A few months ago someone told me that I should be in "One Direction" and it had puzzled me until I found out that they are some boy band that won some sort of TV show and became rather extremely famous. Now I'm just puzzled as to why they would have suggested that.


I hate One Direction. I've probably only heard one song, if that. They are copying backstreet boys (who were a good boy band).

Mind you I don't hate them as much as Justin Beaver... I mean _Bieber._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I hate One Direction. I've probably only heard one song, if that. They are copying backstreet boys (who were a good boy band).
> 
> Mind you I don't hate them as much as Justin Beaver... I mean _Bieber._


Don't bring up Justin Bieber (strange name for a girl). Probably the most hated person on the Internet from what I've seen. I'm glad I've never heard any of this pop music though.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't bring up Justin Bieber *(strange name for a girl)*. Probably the most hated person on the Internet from what I've seen. I'm glad I've never heard any of this pop music though.


^That had me laughing for ages! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> ^That had me laughing for ages! :lol:


Thank you, but please don't bring her/it (not him) into the conversation ever again. It'll do us all a favour.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> YEAH AND I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY MY SCHOOL TEACHERS CAN'T APPRECIATE LOUD CLUSTER CHORDS IN THE CLASSROOM. IT IS _HIGH_ ART! :scold:


They might be clusterphobic.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Personally, I think... It depends.

Martin, *trying* to think


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

if someone asks


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> if someone asks


I will not have the answer.

Martin, shy


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought Martin was Russian


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The reality makes more sense, however.

(Although he loses a few cool/cute points now...)


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

beetzart said:


> I wish I could be openly proud, but it always feels like a dirty little secret. Probably just me! One work colleague did catch me once listening to a Mozart piano sonata before I quickly turned it off. He looked at me with disgust and exclaimed 'I can't believe you are listening to that crap'. Mozart, crap, that's an oxymoron!


I would have turned round and said "push off you moron".


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

A lot of people around here like to think that if you listen to jazz or classical that you're only doing it to look sophisticated, because according to them, "Nobody actually enjoys that crap!"


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> The reality makes more sense, however.
> 
> (Although he loses a few cool/cute points now...)


I wasn't really following the conversation, I get bored very easily... That's why my sentence was so "bland". I wish I were Russian. I said many times that I was born in Argentina, my mother was French and my father British. I live in Canada since 1983... Or 1893? I don't remember. I don't think I am sophisticated nor sophist... LOL

In friendship

Martin


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

No I don't.
I keep my passion for Mozart to myself - even if I come across a fellow admirer - I keep it to myself. 
And I have learned not to ask people what their listening tastes are - as I hate stupid comments - and people do tend to
make ignorant idiotic comments about some piece which I particularly love - such as (about Die Zauberflote) "it's just a vaudeville" - that deserves a punch on the nose.


----------

